# Question about Laz-Air Shot Trainer



## Singer Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post. I'm trying to learn how to shoot a recurve bow after shooting compound for a few years. Does anyone have any experience using Bernie Pellerite's Laz-Air Shot Trainer, particularly with a recurve bow? Singer Man


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

*I have one*

Hello... and welcome.. I have one at home and it is fixed to a recurve for practicing. I don't know what could I help you with. But if I don't know, I know quite a few people who knows. So.. just ask..


----------



## Singer Man (Jan 26, 2006)

It's good to know that it works with a recurve bow. I can't get much information about it from archery supply catalogs or the internet. Is it fairly easy to use? Is it a well made product so that it holds up well with repeated use? Would you suggest using it to help work on form?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Singer Man. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

*training form*

Hmm.. We have an outdoor shooting range. And it is by the river side. It is really windy at times and especially in Typhoone season as it is now, we could not practice at all. So.. I guess for someone who could not go outside to really shoot some arrows. This is an alternative method. But if you want to practice your form, I personally think the elastic band is a much better choice. Something look like the range-O-matic formaster that Lancaster advertise on their website is good for traning your form. We didn't buy that though. Do you know the rubber hose that hospital use to tie your arm for taking blood pressure? We bought from medical supply store the rubber hose and cut to the size that fits you. Tie a dead knot from one end to another to form a circle. Get a grip and stuck the knot into the opening of the grip, there you have a perfect trainer. It works fine and cheap too. If you want to add more poundage to your practice, you just cut it shorter. The only problem with this rubber hose is that it hits hard on your bow hand everytime you release it. But I am kind of use to it now and it works fine on training form. With the help of this, you could feel your back tension easily. This is just my personal expereinces.. But maybe there are others who have better suggestions.


----------



## Singer Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for your information. This is quite helpful. What is your opinion about the sturdiness of the Laz-Air Shot Trainer? Is it a reliable piece of equipment?


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

*Yes*

It is a good product after all. Although I would think it is too expensive. But I use it still when I could not go outside to shoot. One more advantage to it is, it is safe. Never afraid of hurting anyone or even yourself by mistake. If I were to suggest something to the manufacturer for this product, they need to think about how to shoot continuously and not needing to push the clicker back to place every time.


----------



## Singer Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks again for the information. I will seriously consider ordering one.


----------

